

Build API First - pkaler
http://parveenkaler.com/posts/build-api-first/

======
skram
Looks like a good article but your Markdown/syntax is a bit messed up, making
it hard to read without reformatting it.

~~~
pkaler
Fixed it. It looks like a difference between the rdiscount and maruku Markdown
parsers. Github Pages must be using the opposite of whatever is the default
I'm using for Jekyll.

